# Great White off of Wrightsville Beach Saturday, November 26th 2011.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

My buddy John on the Infamous Johnboat went out bottom fishing without his #1 fishing partner (Me). One of his sons was with him as well as tow other friends of ours.

25 miles out of Masonboro Inlet (Wrightsville Beach) this big boy comes to hang out for a while. Figures a day I couldn't get off of work...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Ryan, my wife said y'all need a bigger boat.....Very cool it was, thanks for sharing...


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

been out many times and haven't seen a white shark.. good stuff


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

one big fish, don't get that chance very often.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, don't see many of these down this way. I'm just glad I wasn't submerged, coming to the top and seeing that thing circling above.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yeah Ryan, thanks for sharing.
What an amazing fish!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Awsome video Ryan.. John made a good call not wanting to shoot or hook that big dern thing...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. Great video. We get them up here all the time as well as Tigers. Every year we have total IDIOTS hook into one and bring it in, even after being told not to by Fish & Game, the USCG and tourney officials.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Ryan Y said:


> Yea, don't see many of these down this way. I'm just glad I wasn't submerged, coming to the top and seeing that thing circling above.


We were just talkin bout that the other day, remember, in FnF's, Talk about Shark Sugar in the Wet Suit... WOW.... Thats Why I wrap my @ss in Fiber Glass..... 

JAM


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

No Doubt John. I wouldn't have wanted to -F- with it. I caught a tiger a week ago that was about ten feet...Too big for me.

Yea, He wouldn't have messed with it. I think that was one of the guys on the boat that made that comment. But they were all talking crap if you couldn't hear.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very nice. Would love to see one from the safety of the boat.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Awesome, I saw one twenty years ago off the pier in cherry grove, swam right through the king baits.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice vid.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Both wect and wway have interviewed them now. Should be an interesting news story. Wect didn't edit it properly earlier.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

has it already come on tv?


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

that is one big fish!!!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

ja2808 said:


> has it already come on tv?


It come on this morning. Dad saw it on wbtv out of Charlotte.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

It's been all over the news in Raleigh today.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I hope John gets his piece of the Youtube ad revenue they're about to start racking up from google!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

No doubt. I saw it on Yahoo too.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Local news WGHPFOX8 is reporting it as 18-19 footer.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Station out of charleston said 20'. Wonder how big he'll get with all these diff reports.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

This fish? Swalla ya whole. A little tastin', a little tenderizin'....down ya go. The video is amazing.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw how it was growing. Johns Boat is a 21 footer.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

On ABC world news last night!


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Gorgeous fish! I'd love to see one free swimming like that!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats awesome, I'm not sure how I would have handled that! I definently would have started drinking in case he decided he would take a bite out of the boat...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful fish Ryan. I was chucklin' to myself thinking about you being in the water when he showed up....HOLY SH*T! I laughed when I heard the comments from one of the guys about shooting it. That would only have pissed it off.....what a thrill!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Ryan - what's the size of the CC they were on. She looks like about a low 20' size. Pretty far out there but looked like minimal swell that day.
Thanks for sharing. Awesome vid.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

man...I would have been scared if I was in that jon boat...


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

cuuuud night!!


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

> We're gonna need a bigger boat.


Too cool!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Head high. The Johnboat it 21 feet and the heavy change. Overall id say 23. Funny how it keeps getting bigger.! Tosh.o has picked it up now. Over 300,000 visits too as well as national news.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Fishbreath. I dunno what in the hell id a done if I came up and saw him circling the boat on a dive. I've seen some big boys...but not that big.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Head high. The Johnboat it 21 feet and the heavy change. Overall id say 23. Funny how it keeps getting bigger.! Tosh.o has picked it up now. Over 300,000 visits too as well as national news.


----------

